# Storage and SMS problems



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello Android community!

I have a couple problems, not sure if anyone has encountered this or not but here we go.

I am currently running ICS Build 6 and recently I have a notification saying I am low in storage space. I have 1.1 G free of storage so obviously the phone is telling me a lie.

Secondly, my SMS will tell me that I am out of text memory to receive any messages when I have maybe 20 messages in the inbox.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

While the phone will tell you that you have X amount of app storage available, the real problem is the free space in /datadata. I would be willing to bet that if you look at that partition, it's nearly full. Unfortunately there's not really much you can do aside from clearing out app data and cache and uninstalling unnecessary apps.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.rootzwiki.com/topic/5635-problems-with-datadata-causing-force-closes-for-google-apps/

Read the last post on page 1(from Jt1134), this would be your best place to start.

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------

